# Doctors instruction!



## rossi_mac (Nov 18, 2010)

Mr Quack Quack saw me the other day and it was quite good although he did quiz me a lot on exercise... Do I raise my heart rate so I'm breathless for 20mins 3 times a week, no I don't not really. So I'm thinking about doing something, any thoughts?

I used to run a fair bit and do have a fairly unused pair of ascics that I could don.

I have always fancied a bit of yoga, but, and I don't want to sound un pc here, I'm not a woman, and definately not pregnant! Also would it make my heart rate rise and make me breatheless?

Kickboxing, I don't think I've got enough of the animal instinct in terms of fighting, but I have always fancied this too!

Not sure what to do, I've never really trained all week every week for every week of the year, but I think I should get out more! Also money isn't free so am keen on the running, but if I go to a class I may get more out of it and am prepared to pay an amount if it's for my wellbeing!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2010)

Tai Chi is really good if you fancy a non-violent martial art - even though you see all those old Chinese people do it, it's surprisingly strenuous! But also very relaxing and good for flexibility and balance. Obviously, I'm a fan of running and it can get quite addictive, although tough to motivate yourself in the winter months!

I would have thought you were a pretty active person anyway, what with all the shed making/demolishing and shovelling dirt! Perhaps the Q was worried that your pulse is too high which can be an indicator of your level of fitness.


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Rossi,

Do you want to join a gym or are you looking for more of the outdoor type ?

I'm a keen cyclist now and do about 20 to 25 miles each time (generally twice a week), this takes me bout 3 hrs. Bought a bike for ?100 from decathlon in Feb and use every weekend. Lot less than gym membership.

Running is good, but I find it to boring.

Di x


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 18, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I have always fancied a bit of yoga, but, and I don't want to sound un pc here, I'm not a woman, and definately not pregnant! Also would it make my heart rate rise and make me breatheless?



Lol!

I would thoroughly recommend yoga. There are all sorts of exercises, and there sure are some that make you breathless! I find "Sun Salute" a killer every time. Yoga doesn't put too much strain on any joints, and you can go at your own pace - start off with the slower exercises & build up to the strenuous ones. It's brilliant for stress, too.

I used a DVD at home when I started, rather than attending a class (I was too embarrassed as a beginner) - so if you do it this way it's free. I've been doing it for years so now just do it from memory.

You should give it a go, if you think you're hard enough


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 18, 2010)

Cheers Folks 

Thai Chi, I'll look into it cheers.

Yes I thought I was pretty active, and do enjoy demoliting sheds or anything, but he has a point I don't regularly do exercise and raise my heart rate.

I do have a bike but no lights, and I know there are lots of good cycles (and runs for that matter) near us, I think I basically need a kick up the bum!

Yoga DVD for crimbo maybe!? Cheers I'll look into it. How much space do you need in front of your tv to do the yoga stuff??

Thanks again 

Rossi


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 18, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Yoga DVD for crimbo maybe!? Cheers I'll look into it. How much space do you need in front of your tv to do the yoga stuff??



If you can lie on your back with your arms straight out at your sides (wrists level with your shoulders), you'll be fine.

My OH won't try it 'cos he thinks it's a woman's form of exercising. But I think this suggests he's not entirely comfortable with his feminine side - so go on, put my man to shame!


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 18, 2010)

I think running is a good start for you Rossi Mac as it is free and you can do it anytime so no excuse for not getting to class - I have now managed 5k but to be honest I am just doing 1m 2 or 3 times a week at the moment decreasing my time and you definitely feel it. If you go on the internet there are sites where you could map a mile circular route from your front door ..how about that for starters...you have the aasics (great shoes!) so ...open the door this evening.....and off you go!!! Go on Rossi - I will be proud of you if you do it!!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 18, 2010)

You know what I might, no Wifey tonight she off seeing her sis, so go on Rossi! Hmm might have to run with a light but I got me a head torch, I'm looking forward to this, I just hope I'm as enthusiastic when I get home!!

Cheers


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Rossi. 

A few years ago, I had a fad about badminton. It can get a real sweat up and as you improve, it becomes more enjoyable.

Rob


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah - make sure you report back Rossi - well done lad, proud of you.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry to disappoint, I'm home but not donning the lyrca!

Bit worried about dropping like a stone, so will go on first run when wifey back. So I'm going to go to that running website and work out some nice 1,2,3+ miles jogs.

Cheers (sorry)

Rossi


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 18, 2010)

No need to apologise Rossi - makes perfect sense to me.
Enjoy it when you go!


----------

